# Tool for Plugged Cigars



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Any recomendations for one. I know there was a Henery tool but they dont seem to be around any more.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

The bottom of a wire coat hanger works perfectly and is the same guage as the Henry Tools.


----------



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

If I get a plug, I use either a paperclip or clip it. I feel for the hardness of the plug and if it is between the mouth to the middle, I use a paperclip to lightly jab and wedge open some airflow. If it is between the middle and foot, I start to slowly clip from the foot with my cutter until the plug is clear.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Try a toothpick :tu


----------



## Totemic (Jun 2, 2008)

I use my wife's small gauged knitting needles. As long as I'm careful about not punching through the side of the cigar, it does a decent job of opening up the too tight tobacco.


----------



## TXRebel (Jul 11, 2008)

I've never used one but google search The Drawpoker.


----------



## hudaddy (Jul 15, 2008)

cigarlvr said:


> Any recomendations for one. I know there was a Henery tool but they dont seem to be around any more.


Plugged CCs perhaps? IMHO, much more plugs than NCs. The other day I had a Hoyo DC that was just smokeable that I got down to the last 1/3 before my cheeks were sore and I was light headed.

In this case, I could feel that the plug was near the banded end. I actually bit down on some of the leaves in the middle and pulled out a small piece leaf. After that it was smooth sailing. Pretty random, but it worked.

Normally, I use the screw method which seems to work better than using a poker. I have a hard time tossing them, but nothing is worth than spending time toughing it with a plugged stoge.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have one of these and they are worth every cent paid as they have saved me at least $100 in tossed cigars. I bought this on a lark about 2 years ago,,,won't ever be without one.



TXRebel said:


> I've never used one but google search The Drawpoker.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

If you want the Henry's tools, go to Heartfelt Industries. They carry these tools.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Extra long 1/8" drill bit. :tu


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

taltos said:


> If you want the Henry's tools, go to Heartfelt Industries. They carry these tools.


Unfortunately these seem to be sold out. I asked David there about this and he says he hasn't been able to get any more from Henry, and hasn't been able to contact him for months. Very worrisome, as he is apparently in his 80's....

I managed to snag a set of these tools before he sold out and it comes with an entertaining instruction/information sheet. Very nicely made.

If you don't mind something a bit ghetto, but nicer than a coat hanger, and are handy with tools, you can always get a set of skinny grill or barbeque skewers, snip them to length, and sharpen the end. I've seen some that are even graduated in what looks like inches (roughly).


----------



## Corpus (Sep 16, 2008)

I use the straight spike that came in my hook & pick set from Walmart.


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

Get a spoke from a bicycle shop, they work great and they are cheap.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Cigary said:


> I have one of these and they are worth every cent paid as they have saved me at least $100 in tossed cigars. I bought this on a lark about 2 years ago,,,won't ever be without one.


Cigary, Can you give a brief post on how to use this DRAWPOKER?
I have one and don't know what the cowl (looking) piece is for. There are just three pieces.
TIA
Tom


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

One of the guys at our local B&M created the Cigar Pump. Most tools create a hole. In addition to the hole, the Cigar Pump infuses air (the bulb) into the knot/blockage. The air actually separates/loosens the tobacco.

http://cigarpump.com/


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

taltos said:


> If you want the Henry's tools, go to Heartfelt Industries. They carry these tools.


:tpd: I got a set a few weeks ago and they have paid for themselves in saved stogies. They are a bit different than a flat ended paperclip,coathanger,etc. The end is sharpened into a chisel point so they can be turned and cut into the end of the cigar rather than just shoved in. Less split cigar wrappers that way.


----------



## wolfman (Nov 19, 2008)

Heartfelt no longer has any.


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a large paper clip that I straightened out. It seems to work fine. I also bent one end into a V shape and I stick the paper clip through the cigar so it rests against the V and use it for a nubbing tool.


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

I use my PDA stylus


----------

